# Return of the Gypsy Goats...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

A few pics from today!





































Who wants to tell Flower that she's getting too big for my lap! LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics!
Benny ALWAYS looks so happy when he's "hitched" up  

Isn't it sweet how babies still want to be babies even when they don't fit anymore :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...neat pics.... and that is a big lap goat, hehe.... :laugh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks! 

Benny is a good boy...most of the time...LOL! He likes looking at all the new and interesting things in town


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Cute, I love it! 

I really, really want a goat cart and a couple of big old wethers to pull me around


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks!


 :wink: :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

farmergal said:


> Cute, I love it!
> 
> I really, really want a goat cart and a couple of big old wethers to pull me around


 Me TOO. How cool woudl that be to have a goat pull you in a parade?


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there,, :wave: 
First off , please tell us some about your wonderful boy Benny,, such a handsome boy and well mannered to and what a very nice cart you have. Everyone looks great in the pictures including yourself..  I have a this year baby girl who's name is Hiedie that thinks she is still a lap goat to,, silly kid ,, Thank you for sharing your pic's and please post more often,,they are all nice looking goats, they are the milk goats,,right?? :whatgoat:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

jberter said:


> Hi there,, :wave:
> First off , please tell us some about your wonderful boy Benny,, such a handsome boy and well mannered to and what a very nice cart you have. Everyone looks great in the pictures including yourself..  I have a this year baby girl who's name is Hiedie that thinks she is still a lap goat to,, silly kid ,, Thank you for sharing your pic's and please post more often,,they are all nice looking goats, they are the milk goats,,right?? :whatgoat:


Benny is a 6 y/o (aproximately) Alpine wether...very large--close to 250lbs--but very gentle!  We live in an area where there is not a lot to do so we have to create our own entertainment...so we dress up and take the goats to town!

Benny, obviously, is not a milker but I do have two Lamancha does that are being milked right now  The smaller goats (although, not much smaller anymore!) in the photos are this year's babies.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Gypsy goats...I  it! The pictures, too. Benny is awesome! Have you decided to keep both kids? 

Deb Mc


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

DebMc said:


> Gypsy goats...I  it! The pictures, too. Benny is awesome! Have you decided to keep both kids?
> 
> Deb Mc


I am keeping Flower and Moon Pie at least until they freshen (so probably forever knowing me!)...but I am torn over whether or not I should keep Hornsby...She is a sweet girl but smaller than the other 2 and won't be able to be bred this fall...and I really need to keep goat numbers at bay!


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

You can tell her she's too big for your lap all you want but I bet she has a rubberband on her...meaning everytime you put her off you she's back on before you can straighten up. LOL

I love the gypsy goats! I need to show my daughter this....I told her about you doing this and we got all excited about doing it. She wants to do an Odin type thing with a chariot and two goats..I want to do a sitting down carriage for myself. LOL 

Do you have more pics of your carriage? Did you make it yourself?

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

How hard is it to train a goat to pull a cart? After seeing this I want to get a wether to pull a cart! I bet it is easier to train a goat then a pony. Cheaper to own a goat too!LOL


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.......I LOVE BENNY  ! He is the most handsome boy!

Love the pics.....you all look so happy!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have three wethers I would like to train to do this. They are about 3 years old right now. How old was Benny when you started him? Do you use reins?

Gina


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

MiGoat said:


> Do you have more pics of your carriage? Did you make it yourself?
> 
> Thanks!


There are a couple pictures in the working goats section that I posted for someone else. We did not make this cart but it was made using the plans on this site: http://www2.localaccess.com/rockyrun/car1.htm



Goat Crazy said:


> How hard is it to train a goat to pull a cart? After seeing this I want to get a wether to pull a cart! I bet it is easier to train a goat then a pony. Cheaper to own a goat too!LOL


The hardest part is getting the goat to walk in front of you! They would much rather follow than lead. It is really hard to get Benny to pull me because I'm his "momma" and he rather walk behind me. he pulls my husband just fine though--it's sooo annoying! LOL!



mrs. lam said:


> I have three wethers I would like to train to do this. They are about 3 years old right now. How old was Benny when you started him? Do you use reins?


They are plently old enough to get started. Benny was about 4 y/o when I got him and he's about 6 y/o now. I would have started him with a cart as a 2 y/o if he lived with me at that time.

He does have a bridle with reins but we weren't using it in the photos--we just lead him around that day.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cool. I have been putting a saddle bag on Romeo and he doesn't care. I'll start putting some weight in it next time I do it.

I bet it is hard to get them to walk in front. I hadn't thought about that....They follow me everywhere and ignore my husband unless he has bread. :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

I love those pics  And I still want Flower :greengrin:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

very cute! What a good boy!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow, how cool is that.  Benny looks like a very cool boy and I love that lap goat. :greengrin: 

Tracy


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

How cool is that?? Awesome pics Angela! Love the costumes!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey, thanks, Amos! Good to hear from you!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i love the decorations on everything! so pretty!


----------

